# Help with amplifier install please.



## vPho3niXv (Jun 15, 2012)

I decided to upgrade my stereo a bit without replacing the stock head unit. I followed the forum instructions with wire colors, I ran each channel (FL, FR, RL, RR) back to the amp, and sent the output back to the wire that runs out to the speakers. I've routed the power cable on the passenger side, and the speaker wires on the driver side. Everything seems to be connected properly after double checking.

I tested it just by simply seeing if it had power, then tested for sound. It works, start the car and there is MASSIVE interference. I shut it off and the noise is gone. I'm confused where the interference is coming from, my power and audio wires are separate. Also another problem I seem to be having is my turn signal "tick tick" is gone. The chime is loud as **** but I was aware that might be a problem.

Just looking for some possible advice, or ideas what might be causing the issues. Thanks!

P.S. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, stock (non-pioneer) stereo, no nav.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

noise could be coming from a bad ground or a bad amp, check out all your connections especially the ground.

the loud chime means your gain is too high  (but i run my gains all the way down)

not sure on the turn signal, as from my experience, it should work if the chime is working, and also be louder than normal


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The way I have mine set up are RCAs or the passenger side and power cables on the driver side. Be advised that you will still get a lil interference from applying the brakes.

Also yes the turn signal noises and the door chime will be amplified due to the fact the signal is coming from the factory radio and is delivered to the left door speaker.

I'm not sure how much knowledge you have about setting gains so bare with me if you already know this.The Gain on your amp is not a volume control.
You might want to check the gains on your amplifier because you might have them set to high and might be sending a clipped signal to the speakers (this is giving you louder but distorted sound and possibly damaging your speakers)

The door chimes should be a lil louder than stock after you set the gains. But they should not be unbearable or annoying.

What amp and speakers you running

Are you running RCAs?
Or do you have amp that allows you to use speaker wire for the input?

If your using RCAs what converter did you use and where did you ground and tap in for power?


----------



## vPho3niXv (Jun 15, 2012)

So the overall plan was to see how the stock speakers sounded amplified, then if not to my liking I purchased backup replacement speakers. 

I picked up a 400w 4 channel amp (RMS 50W x4 @ 4ohm; MAX 100W x4 @ 2ohm) and 4x 6.5" Pyramid 3-way RMS 100W; MAX 250W 55hz-21,000khz response.

So I did not use a L.O.C, I split into the speaker wires going out ran them back to the amp (all 4 channels) and used the high inputs instead of the RCA inputs. Then ran wires back to where I had split the speaker then and attached them to the other end of the wire.
I ran the power through a grommet in the firewall and ran it under the dash across to the passenger side and ran it under the panels to the back seat and over to the amp. The ground is attached to one of the seat bolts in the back, and the ground for the High inputs is attached to a separate seat bolt. For my remote wire I got a fuse splice, and simply added a connection to the power outlet fuse.

So to check the wires and connections I did a visual inspection of everything, it's all tight and proper. Then I disconnected the inputs from the amp and connected the outputs just to run the stock system and make sure I at least have the wires right. Each speaker worked individually and sounded great. Unhooked it and tried connecting the amp again and nothing.

So I am thinking I have to get a L.O.C and just run RCA's to the back. Now for the L.O.C, it requires a 12v and ground. I could place it close to the wire box near the cluth, ground it on the ground screw under the carpet and run power off of the add a circuit in the fuse box. But then could I still run the remote wire for my amp off the same fused connection? Or would I have to add another circuit? 

I prepared for this thinking simple job, take my time make sure I have the correct speaker wires, and just run them to the amp. It has almost become a nightmare. My wife is not happy with me...so anymore advice on my situation would help. Currently I have just connected the wires and am running the regular stereo with extra wire, also disconnected the power from my battery.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

2 things. the stock speakers will sound better than anything pyramid has or ever will make. please return them asap while you still can.

what amp are you running? if it's pyramid quality that could be your problem right there.


and I'll add that I run my signal wires right beside the power wire and have no noise issues, but with a high quality amp and Audiocontrol "LOC" (LC2i) both with a good ground


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Another thing to note, if you still have the factory stereo you can adjust the chime volume within in the config menu. I know that doesn't solve your interference issue but it may be why your chime is so loud.


----------

